# openrc network startup broken?

## molletts

Since about last week, my rc_net_*_need lines in /etc/conf.d/net and netplug don't seem to be working.

I have an ipv6 tunnel on my router/firewall which (obviously) needs to come up after the internet connection, which is a pppoe link. I've got a line which says:

```
rc_net_he6_need="net.ppp0"
```

which, for the last couple of years, has worked fine to ensure that ppp0 comes up before the system attempts to bring up he6.

I've also got:

```
rc_net_ppp0_need="iptables ip6tables net.inet0"
```

which ensured that the actual ethernet interface was brought up before trying to start pppd, as well as making sure that iptables had started successfully before bringing the internet connection up.

Suddenly, these lines don't work any more. net.he6 tries to start first, and naturally fails, which then causes all the other ipv6-dependent services to not start. I've also tested the iptables dependency by deliberately breaking the iptables configuration (so it fails to start) and the system brings up ppp0 regardless.

Do I now need to do something different to get this working?

Netplug doesn't seem to work properly any more either - instead of backgrounding and causing other services to do a delayed start, openrc now registers a failed start when the network interface startup goes into the background, causing all the net-related services to be skipped.

I'm running openrc and netifrc 0.3.0.9-r2.

Am I the only one having issues?

Stephen

----------

## khayyam

 *molletts wrote:*   

> I'm running openrc and netifrc 0.3.0.9-r2.

 

molletts ... what versions of openrc/netifrc? ... I don't see a 0.3.0.9-r2 in the tree. If you've updated to openrc-0.13.7 then my guess is that you are falling foul of the change from 'runscript' to 'openrc-run' ... if this is the case then check the shebangs for all scripts in /etc/init.d.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## droge

I had the same problem.

After a world upgrade yesterday my network didn't start because interfaces were initialized in the wrong order.

Looks like rc_net_*_need lines are no longer recognized.

I masked package =net-misc/netifrc-0.3.0 and made a downgrade to netifrc-0.2.4 and it works again.

----------

## khayyam

 *droge wrote:*   

> Looks like rc_net_*_need lines are no longer recognized.

 

droge ... from bug #536982 it looks like it might also be ignoring 'rc_net_*_provide'. I wonder if this is somehow related to shell_var is not correctly escaping vars.

best ... khay

----------

## krinn

life was easier with roy marples  :Sad: 

----------

## khayyam

 *krinn wrote:*   

> life was easier with roy marples :(

 

krinn ... yeah, but then *everything* is easier with roy marples :)

In terms of the recent openrc/netifrc releases, the runscript name change, the release co-ordination, "experimental systemd support", and the above, I simply don't trust to update, I'll probably package.mask them when they hit x86.

best ... khay

----------

## molletts

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *molletts wrote:*   I'm running openrc and netifrc 0.3.0.9-r2. 
> 
> molletts ... what versions of openrc/netifrc? ... I don't see a 0.3.0.9-r2 in the tree. If you've updated to openrc-0.13.7 then my guess is that you are falling foul of the change from 'runscript' to 'openrc-run' ... if this is the case then check the shebangs for all scripts in /etc/init.d.
> 
> HTH & best ... khay

 

Sorry... Brainfart   :Embarassed:   Far too late for me after an early morning and a long drive.

For the record it's 0.13.8, but it seems from other replies that it's not just me.

Stephen

----------

## khayyam

 *molletts wrote:*   

> For the record it's 0.13.8, but it seems from other replies that it's not just me.

 

molletts ... indeed, you might roll back to openrc-0.12.4 and netifrc-0.2.2, though that might also mean you need to roll back udev-init-scripts (to what version I can't tell you). At least you would then have some semblance of networking while the omnishambles works itself out :)

best ... khay

----------

## saellaven

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *molletts wrote:*   For the record it's 0.13.8, but it seems from other replies that it's not just me. 
> 
> molletts ... indeed, you might roll back to openrc-0.12.4 and netifrc-0.2.2, though that might also mean you need to roll back udev-init-scripts (to what version I can't tell you). At least you would then have some semblance of networking while the omnishambles works itself out 
> 
> best ... khay

 

from my package.mask, waiting for SteveL or I to update the no-initramfs patch since openrc-0.13.x completely changed a bunch of stuff around

>=sys-apps/openrc-0.13.7

>=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-27

>=sys-apps/kmod-19

>=net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.1-r1

----------

## khayyam

 *saellaven wrote:*   

> from my package.mask

 

saellaven ... thanks.

 *saellaven wrote:*   

> openrc-0.13.x completely changed a bunch of stuff around

 

you mean besides the renaming of runscript?

best ... khay

----------

## saellaven

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *saellaven wrote:*   openrc-0.13.x completely changed a bunch of stuff around 
> 
> you mean besides the renaming of runscript?
> ...

 

at a minimum, udev-mount is gone, which we used in the separate /usr without initramfs patch to march dev as provided. I haven't delved deeper than that, but yes, it looks like much hackery occurred.

----------

## UberLord

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *krinn wrote:*   life was easier with roy marples  
> 
> krinn ... yeah, but then *everything* is easier with roy marples 
> 
> 

 

Thank-you for those kind words  :Smile: 

----------

